# The Shield of the Iron Tyrant



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/The-Shield-of-the-Iron-Tyrant


We saw a sneak preview of these guys a while back. Well now they're out.










I must admit, if I had an expendable income, I'd buy it. And I don't even care for Iron Warriors at all.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

These are awesome! Iron Warriors are about as interesting as a loaf of bread to me but these are some really nice models


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, love these guys. They'd almost oust the contemptor as my favourite bit of FW SM swag.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, those are beautiful.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are gorgeous. I've played a partially iron warriors army since second edition. However, that set is ridiculously expensive. That's a good chunk of my mortgage! I can't justify that sort of spending.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

These things would be a reason for me to play Iron Warriors, if I had endless monies.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would buy them, smack some mechanical wings on them and use them as Daemon Princes in 40k too. God those are magnificent!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really cool, I really like them a lot! However I wonder if forgeworld will bring out Perturabos pimped shadowsword tank that carried him and his robot hommies about


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

These guys are fucking _insane!_ They look absolutely incredible!

Sure, they're pretty spendy, but just for reference for those who aren't familiar with 30k rules - 4 is the most you will ever bring to a game because that's the minimum squad size to upgrade them to the Iron Circle, and more common will be just a pair of regular Domitar-Ferrum. Running 4 or more with Perturabo is cutesy for the display cabinet, but borderline unplayable.

Besides, they're honkin' huge Forge World fightan robits, I don't know what people expected :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are magnificent, but I cannot like the model for Peturabo, they overdid his electric dreadlocks. Shame, because I do like the Iron warriors.


----------

